# Tasse su assegno di mantenimento



## profumodispezie (4 Gennaio 2014)

Dopo un lunghissimo periodo di assenza, torno qui a raccontare qualcosa di mio. In questa assenza sono successe due cose fondamentali per la mia vita: la morte di mia madre, con tutta la carrellata di domande che si porta dietro, e la separazione sancita anche dal tribunale. Lui dovrebbe versare 500 euro per la figlia e 200 per me (che attualmente sono ancora senza lavoro). 
Come funziona a livello fiscale? L'avvocato mio mi ha detto che il mantenimento per la figlia non è soggetto a tassazione, e neppure il mio perchè inferiore ai 5000 euro annui. La commercialista amica mi ha detto che devo pagare le tasse solo sui 200 del mio mantenimento; un avvocato parente stretto mi ha detto invece che le tasse devo pagarle sulla quota intera. Aggiungo che nelle carte della separazione è scritto nero su bianco che le 700 euro che mi spettano sono chiaramente divise in 500 per la figlia e 200 per me.
Ora: che cosa mi attende al varco della dichiarazione dei redditi?

Grazie a tutti per le informazioni.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Gennaio 2014)

Certamente quelli della figlia non vanno neanche denunciati. Ne sono certa.
Per i 200 rimanenti non so. Ma cosa vorresti (dovresti) pagare su 200  ?


----------



## disincantata (4 Gennaio 2014)

Su quelli per la figlia non vanno denunciati, anche perchè il marito ci paga già le tasse, il marito può dedurre invece i 200 per la moglie, che però resta esente in quanto per quelle cifre non si paga l'irpef se non ci sono altri redditi.

Se tu dovessi lavorare li dovresti inserire nel 730 i 200, o lui  verrebbe esentato dal darteli in base al tuo  reddito.

Su tutto NON esiste.

In ogni caso chiedi ad un Caf.

Io so questa versione.

Mi spiace per tua mamma. Troppi dolori insieme.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Gennaio 2014)

profumodispezie ha detto:


> Dopo un lunghissimo periodo di assenza, torno qui a raccontare qualcosa di mio. In questa assenza sono successe due cose fondamentali per la mia vita: la morte di mia madre, con tutta la carrellata di domande che si porta dietro, e la separazione sancita anche dal tribunale. Lui dovrebbe versare 500 euro per la figlia e 200 per me (che attualmente sono ancora senza lavoro).
> Come funziona a livello fiscale? L'avvocato mio mi ha detto che *il mantenimento per la figlia non è soggetto a tassazione, e neppure il mio perchè inferiore ai 5000 euro annui*. La commercialista amica mi ha detto che devo pagare le tasse solo sui 200 del mio mantenimento; un avvocato parente stretto mi ha detto invece che le tasse devo pagarle sulla quota intera. Aggiungo che nelle carte della separazione è scritto nero su bianco che le 700 euro che mi spettano sono chiaramente divise in 500 per la figlia e 200 per me.
> Ora: che cosa mi attende al varco della dichiarazione dei redditi?
> 
> Grazie a tutti per le informazioni.


This.

Il mantenimento è già al netto delle tasse, pagato da tuo ex marito, e il tuo mantenimento si intende ugualmente tassato fino a raggiungere complessivamente più di 5000 annuali. Se superi la soglia, devi fare la dichiarazione, ma i 200 sono esentasse per il motivo sopra. Se complessivamente il "tuoi" soldi sono maggiori di 5000 Euri, devi quindi sottrarre i 2400 annuali e se i restanti 2600 sono superiori a 5000 (guarda bene, non lo sono!) allora devi pagare le tasse sui restanti 2600.

In realtà, hai la franchigia tax free del mantenimento + 5000 Euro. Ma da 5000+ percepiti devi fare la dichiarazione dei redditi. tutto lì. Cambia commercialista, informati, vai a fondo, screma il falso dal vero


----------



## profumodispezie (6 Gennaio 2014)

Grazie mille a tutti per le risposte. Il problema del superamento del tetto massimo dei 5000 euro si presenterà, se va bene, nel 2015...al momento non vedo all'orrizzonte nessun lavoro un minimo stabile.

Di sicuro mi consulterò con più di un commercialista!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Gennaio 2014)

profumodispezie ha detto:


> Grazie mille a tutti per le risposte. Il problema del superamento del tetto massimo dei 5000 euro si presenterà, se va bene, nel 2015...al momento non vedo all'*orrizzonte* nessun lavoro un minimo stabile.
> 
> Di sicuro mi consulterò con più di un commercialista!


devi fare anche economia delle R


----------



## Gian (8 Gennaio 2014)

profumodispezie ha detto:


> Grazie mille a tutti per le risposte. Il problema del superamento del tetto massimo dei 5000 euro si presenterà, se va bene, nel 2015...al momento non vedo all'orrizzonte nessun lavoro un minimo stabile.
> 
> Di sicuro mi consulterò con più di un commercialista!



la vedo dal mio punto di vista ...
credo che lui possa detrarre dalla SUA dichiarazione dei redditi il mantenimento dovuto a ex coniuge
non altrettanto per la figlia.

invece per quanto ti riguarda non superi una certa soglia (5000 o 7000 € ) quindi
non devi dichiarare proprio nulla.
In ogni caso per una disoccupata 200 euro sono una miseria, chi è il tribunale che
ha fissato una roba del genere ?! 

leggo e rileggo, finalmente un argomento interessante  :up:


----------



## disincantata (8 Gennaio 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> la vedo dal mio punto di vista ...
> credo che lui possa detrarre dalla SUA dichiarazione dei redditi il mantenimento dovuto a ex coniuge
> non altrettanto per la figlia.
> 
> ...



Probabilmente sono in proporzione al reddito del marito. Se è un impiegato 700 euro al mese non sono pochi. Altro discorso è che siano pochi per chi li riceve.


----------



## profumodispezie (8 Gennaio 2014)

In totale sono 700 euro, che tutto sommato sono accettabili. Non ho talune spese, e questo mi aiuta parecchio. Il fatto è che gli ho chiesto tutti questi soldi come una sorta di risarcimento: se ha avuto qualcosa tipo alcune migliaia di euro  da spendere in prostitute, ne avrà anche per mantenere la ex moglie, almeno finchè non riesce a trovare un'occupazione un minimo stabile.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2014)

profumodispezie ha detto:


> In totale sono 700 euro, che tutto sommato sono accettabili. Non ho talune spese, e questo mi aiuta parecchio. Il fatto è che gli ho chiesto tutti questi soldi come una sorta di risarcimento: se ha avuto qualcosa tipo alcune migliaia di euro  da spendere in prostitute, ne avrà anche per mantenere la ex moglie, almeno finchè non riesce a trovare un'occupazione un minimo stabile.


Il peggio è....che i soldi che spendi in prostitute non sono deducibili...
Ste bastarde non fan fattura....
E implementano il lavoro sommerso...
Mollano la mona ma evadono l'Iva....

Ste impunite...


----------



## profumodispezie (9 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il peggio è....che i soldi che spendi in prostitute non sono deducibili...
> Ste bastarde non fan fattura....
> E implementano il lavoro sommerso...
> Mollano la mona ma evadono l'Iva....
> ...



Forse è per questo che più di una volta mi consigliò quello come modo per avere una mia entrata personale? "In più ti diverti..." (così mi disse, e io lo presi per uno scherzo. Sbagliando).


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Gennaio 2014)

Non so nulla dell'argomento, ma devo dirti complimenti... sinceramente non mi sarebbe MAI passato per la mente che un eventuale mantenimento del coniuge dovesse essere dichiarato...  e quindi avrei bellamente evaso senza pensarci. Senza volerlo, in buona fede.
Nella mia mente contorta, è come se la moglie casalinga dovesse dichiarare i soldi che le passa il marito per le spese di casa... fino a  che non siete divorziati, lui è tuo marito, e i soldi che ti da, sono soldi che restano in famiglia... io pensavo (evidentemente sbagliando).

Ups, meglio che lo dica a mia madre, sono piuttosto convinta che lei non lo sappia, è torda molto peggio di me.

In bocca al lupo per il lavoro...


----------



## Brunetta (9 Gennaio 2014)

profumodispezie ha detto:


> Forse è per questo che più di una volta mi consigliò quello come modo per avere una mia entrata personale? "In più ti diverti..." (così mi disse, e io lo presi per uno scherzo. Sbagliando).



Peggio del mio!! Non credevo ce ne fossero, oltre i serial killer :carneval:


----------



## disincantata (9 Gennaio 2014)

profumodispezie ha detto:


> In totale sono 700 euro, che tutto sommato sono accettabili. Non ho talune spese, e questo mi aiuta parecchio. Il fatto è che gli ho chiesto tutti questi soldi come una sorta di risarcimento: se ha avuto qualcosa tipo alcune migliaia di euro  da spendere in prostitute, ne avrà anche per mantenere la ex moglie, almeno finchè non riesce a trovare un'occupazione un minimo stabile.



700 euro al mese per due persone NON sono tanti soldi. Meglio cosi se tu riesci a viverci. Sul tuo ex-marito meglio non commentare.

Avresti dovuto chiedergli di più considerando il resto e l'elemento.


----------



## Gian (11 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> 700 euro al mese per due persone NON sono tanti soldi. Meglio cosi se tu riesci a viverci. Sul tuo ex-marito meglio non commentare.
> 
> Avresti dovuto chiedergli di più considerando il resto e l'elemento.


è veramente una cifra minima. Quello per la ex coniuge mi pare simbolico (2 carrelli di spesa al supermercato),
un po' più sensato il (dovuto) mantenimento per la figlia. sicuramente si tratta, anche se non conosco
la vicenda, di un accorto stabilito in sede di consensuale, a fronte di precisi redditi dichiarati
dalla forumista.


----------

